# Fueled by Monster Assault, Energy in a can



## drgibson (Dec 10, 2007)

No this isn't spam.
Howdy from Texas!
Where to start, where to start?
My name is Don, for a living I work in Information Technology. What connects me to this site is that I am in charge of the Media Ministry for our church. I have been the leader in this ministry for the last six years and I that time we have made many changes.
I am at the point now that I believe I need a lot more input into how I want to implement changes and improvements. We have a very small budget so I have to be very careful when choosing additions and changes. We also have a small staff so we have to be creative with our resources.
I am very familiar with forums I'm a member on several forums that cater to my various hobbies including a motorcycle forum on which I'm a moderator and site designer. Be warned I have a somewhat twisted since of humor that has a mind of its own.
When I'm not in the booth or at work I'm either on my bike (motorcycle) or photographing them at the track.
Hopefully I can learn a lot from the information and the people here.


----------



## Logos (Dec 10, 2007)

drgibson said:


> Be warned I have a somewhat twisted since of humor that has a mind of its own.



Bring it on.
And while we're on the subject how do you feel about spit roasting fairy penguins.

Sane bit
Welcome to CB my friend. Please ask any questions you want to ask feel free to comment on any subjects (except rigging and pyro) and watch out for the lunatics.
Use the search engine there's a lot of useful stuff lying around and if you have a web site please let us know so we can all have a good look at it.


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 10, 2007)

drgibson said:


> Be warned I have a somewhat twisted since of humor that has a mind of its own.



You've definitely found the right website to waste your time on. There are several church tech people around here, some from mega churches, some from small churches. You'll also find a lot of people who really know their video. 

I've got a couple squirrels I'm about ready to eat. They keep getting into my garbage can. The city requires us to have these plastic cans. I got a new one... it has a locking lid. The squirrels just chewed a hole in the top. Every garbage day there's trash all over the street from the squirrels. I wonder if you could bake them in a pie?


----------



## soundlight (Dec 10, 2007)

Welcome to the 'Booth! Take a look around, ask questions, and check out past threads (search tool!). But you've probably already got all that down...


gafftaper said:


> I've got a couple squirrels I'm about ready to eat. They keep getting into my garbage can. The city requires us to have these plastic cans. I got a new one... it has a locking lid. The squirrels just chewed a hole in the top. Every garbage day there's trash all over the street from the squirrels. I wonder if you could bake them in a pie?


Time for a high-powered air rifle, Gaff. My friend does it this way. He's actually made stew out of squirrels. He then dried the pelt. It was pretty cool. This is, of course, coming from someone who used to live in an area where people hunt to eat, to live with less, not hunt for fun like some.


----------



## Van (Dec 11, 2007)

Welcome aboard! I love the tagline. I always love the, "Tap,tap,tap, blow blow, Hey is this thing on?"

Hey, Fried squirrel is great! Used to go squirrel hunting with a .22 when I was a kid, Just a little north and east of Drgibson. 
Nope my problem is Rats! Thier taking over the city of Portland < and not just city hall> We just got a shop cat through. We've named her, Buffy the Rat Slayer.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Dec 11, 2007)

drgibson said:


> Be warned I have a somewhat twisted since of humor that has a mind of its own.




You'll fit right in. Welcome to the Booth.


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 11, 2007)

A guy I used to work with grew up in the back woods on the east coast somewhere. They would often go out hunting and eat whatever small local animals they could find. His big sister moved off to the city for college and brought her big city boyfriend home for Christmas. They walk in the house and she see's something on the stove. As she's introducing the boyfriend she walks over picks up the lid off the pot, leans down takes a big sniff, comes back up with a huge smile on her face and proudly says, "UMM... GOPHER!" 

The boyfriend didn't stay around very long.


----------



## drgibson (Dec 11, 2007)

Penguin... maybe Squirrel nope too small like eating wings. Way too much work. Right now skunk is in season here. 

We go to a small church about 80 members. The sanctuary will hold 250 so I always look at our equipment needs according to the latter.


----------



## PadawanGeek (Dec 11, 2007)

Hello fellow church techie!

Welcome to the booth!


----------



## drgibson (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks,

Trying to sort thru all the info here, my ears are smoking. I think the brain is on overload.


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 13, 2007)

One thread at a time my friend.


----------



## Hughesie (Dec 13, 2007)

drgibson said:


> Be warned I have a somewhat twisted since of humor that has a mind of its own.
> .




as long as it's clean it's fine by me and avkid


edit: oh and fantastic tag line my friend


----------



## Logos (Dec 13, 2007)

I am now getting really worried. Some sort of evil partnership is being cooked up by avkid and Hughesie. I thought the only thing wrong with Hughesie was that he came from Melbourne but I may have to reconsider. 

Oh and when have I ever been obscene. the strongest swear word I use is d**n.


----------



## drgibson (Dec 13, 2007)

Hughesie89 said:


> *as long as it's clean it's fine by me *and avkid
> edit: oh and fantastic tag line my friend




I just have to, 

Define clean. 

Clean as in no foul language?

Clean as in I can only tell my world famous Washing Machine jokes?

Please inquiring minds want to know, I need boundries.


----------



## avkid (Dec 13, 2007)

drgibson said:


> I just have to,
> Define clean.
> Clean as in no foul language?


Exactly, no foul language please.


----------



## drgibson (Dec 13, 2007)

avkid said:


> Exactly, no foul language please.



so no discussions about birds? meh

I consider it a challenge to try to use words which contain either a fewer or a greater number of letters then those considered to be offensive. I thrive on challenges.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Dec 14, 2007)

I have a feeling drgibson is going to become a Booth addict. Excellent.


----------

